# ISPConfig 3 - Postfix Probleme



## Mottrod (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe die letzten Tage ein bisschen mit ISPConfig 3 herumgespielt, da ich nach einer neuen Oberfläche für meinen kleinen vServer suche. Hab das Ganze nach folgender Anleitung aufgesetzt, wobei das Debian 5.0.1 (Lenny) schon vorinstalliert war und ich mir MyDNS und ClamAV gespart habe: http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/

Läuft auch alles soweit sehr gut. Schöne Oberfläche und von der Auslastung her bin ich auch zufrieden. Leider klappt aber das Versenden/Empfangen von E-Mails nicht :/

Der Fehler ist scheinbar schnell gefunden, denn das syslog gibt folgendes wieder:


```
Apr 23 21:40:01 vserver01 postfix/postqueue[4049]: warning: Mail system is down -- accessing queue directly
Apr 23 21:40:08 vserver01 postfix/postfix-script[4057]: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
```
Hmm, Postfix läuft also nicht. Schauen wir also ob das stimmt.


```
vserver:~# /etc/init.d/postfix start
Starting Postfix Mail Transport Agent: postfix.
```
Bis hierhin sieht's doch gut aus. Aber...


```
vserver:~# /etc/init.d/postfix reload
Reloading Postfix configuration...postfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
```
Ok. Postfix mag nicht laufen. Na ja, einen Grund wird's wohl haben und der war auch nicht schwer zu finden. Denn mail.err sagt mir:


```
Apr 23 18:09:34 vserver01 postfix/master[9206]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use
Apr 23 18:09:48 vserver01 postfix/postfix-script[9239]: fatal: the Postfix mail system is not running
```
Kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen wer auf meinem System Port 25 nutzen sollte?! Es handelt sich um eine Minimal-Installation. Musste sogar cron noch nachinstallieren. Exim4 hab ich natürlich mit allem was dazu gehört direkt runter geworfen. Was könnte denn noch auf dem System sein?

Jetzt wird's aber erst richtig gruselig! Denn...


```
vserver:~# telnet localhost smtp
Trying x.x.x.x...
Connected to vserver.domain.tld.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 vserver.domain.tld ESMTP Postfix (Debian/GNU)
```
Wie jetzt? Dachte Postfix wollte nicht laufen... sitz ich vielleicht auf dem Schlauch oder ist das etwas eigenartig 

Schön ist auch, dass beim Versuch per Squirrelmail eine Nachricht zu versenden folgenden Fehler erhalte:


```
Message not sent. Server replied:  Transaction failed
554 5.7.1 <mail@domain.tld>: Relay access denied
```
Wer hier antwortet ist mir schleierhaft, wenn Postfix wirklich nicht laufen sollte. Kann mir vielleicht jemand auf die Sprünge helfen? Bin sicher, dass ich das Problem direkt vor der Nase habe, aber den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr sehe 

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß,
Motte


----------



## Till (24. Apr. 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## Mottrod (24. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

Hier die Ausgabe:


```
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      28636/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      28665/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      28368/mysqld
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                  *:*                     LISTEN      28647/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 *:imap2                 *:*                     LISTEN      28619/couriertcpd
tcp        0      0 localhost:spamd         *:*                     LISTEN      24632/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:http-alt              *:*                     LISTEN      28699/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN      28699/apache2
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      28716/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                   *:*                     LISTEN      24455/sshd
tcp        0      0 *:https                 *:*                     LISTEN      28699/apache2
```


----------



## Mottrod (25. Apr. 2009)

Hat noch jemand eine Idee dazu? Kann mir leider nicht erklären, warum Postfix nicht laufen will bzw. warum Port 25 schon in Verwendung sein sollte :/

Gruß,
Motte


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2009)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der master.cf Datei.


----------



## Mottrod (28. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

Hier der Inhalt der /etc/postfix/master.cf


```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628      inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       -       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
        -o smtp_fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=R user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d vmail ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sender}
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix  -       n       n       -       2       pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}


amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

Gruß,
Motte


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2009)

Kommentioer bitte mal die Zeile:


```
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
```
aus und starte postfix neu.


----------



## Mottrod (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo Till,

Danke! Zumindest startet postfix nun, aber E-Mails versenden oder empfangen ist leider immer noch nicht möglich.

Erhalte nun folgende Meldung in 'mail.err':


```
May  1 02:34:39 myserver postfix/qmgr[25332]: fatal: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): table lookup problem
```
Warum Probleme bestehen auf MySQL zuzugreifen kann ich mir nicht erklären. Die Einstellungen in 'mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf' werden ja von ISPConfig vorgenommen und geändert habe ich hier nichts.

Für einen weiteren Rat wäre ich dankbar und vielleicht kannst du mir ja noch erklären, warum die Änderung in der 'master.cf' notwendig war 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Till (1. Mai 2009)

Also irgend etwas oder irgend jemand muss da schon Veränderungen vorgenommen haben und zwar nicht ispconfig, denn irgendwoher muss ja auch die doppelte Zeile in der master.cf gekommen sen .. 

Schau mal nach ob Du Dich mit den Zugangsdaten in der 
mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf in mysql einloggen kannst.


----------



## olli (9. Sep. 2010)

hallo till,

ich klinke mich einfach mal hier in den thread ein, da ich das gleiche problem habe.

seit gestern habe ich auf meinem neuen centos 5.5 server dein aktuellstes ISPconfig3 installiert.

auch ich kriege postfix nicht gestartet. in der mail.log steht folgendes


```
Sep  9 02:49:26 CentOS-55-64-minimal postfix/postfix-script: starting the Postfix mail system
Sep  9 02:49:26 CentOS-55-64-minimal postfix/master[11357]: fatal: bind 0.0.0.0 port 25: Address already in use
```
hier die master.cf

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#submission inet n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_enforce_tls=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#smtps     inet  n       -       n       -       -       smtpd
#  -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#628      inet  n       -       n       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       n       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       n       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       n       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       n       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       n       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       n       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       n       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
#smtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
# When relaying mail as backup MX, disable fallback_relay to avoid MX loops
relay     unix  -       -       n       -       -       smtp
        -o fallback_relay=
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       n       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       n       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       n       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       n       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       n       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       n       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient} ${extension} ${recipient} ${user} ${nexthop} ${sende
r}
#
# The Cyrus deliver program has changed incompatibly, multiple times.
#
old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus-imapd/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  user=cyrus argv=/usr/lib/cyrus-imapd/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=foo argv=/usr/local/sbin/bsmtp -f $sender $nexthop $recipient
dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/libexec/dovecot/deliver -f ${sender} -d ${user}@${nexthop}
amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp
        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200
        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes

127.0.0.1:10025 inet n - - - - smtpd
        -o content_filter=
        -o local_recipient_maps=
        -o relay_recipient_maps=
        -o smtpd_restriction_classes=
        -o smtpd_client_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=
        -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject
        -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8
        -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes
        -o receive_override_options=no_unknown_recipient_checks,no_header_body_checks
        -o smtpd_bind_address=127.0.0.1
```
hier netstat-tap

```
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address               Foreign Address             State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                     *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                     *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost:10024             *:*                         LISTEN      11966/amavisd (mast
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                     *:*                         LISTEN      11288/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost:submission        *:*                         LISTEN      1889/exim
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                      *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost:dyna-access       *:*                         LISTEN      5284/clamd
tcp        0      0 *:imap                      *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 localhost:smtps             *:*                         LISTEN      1889/exim
tcp        0      0 localhost:domain            *:*                         LISTEN      11499/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                       *:*                         LISTEN      11455/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 localhost:rndc              *:*                         LISTEN      11499/named
tcp        0      0 localhost:smtp              *:*                         LISTEN      1889/exim
tcp        0      0 localhost:ftp               localhost:42907             TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost:33109             localhost:domain            TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost:41587             localhost:http              TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 *:imaps                     *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:pop3s                     *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 ip6-localhost:submission    *:*                         LISTEN      1889/exim
tcp        0      0 *:pop3                      *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:imap                      *:*                         LISTEN      11411/dovecot
tcp        0      0 *:webcache                  *:*                         LISTEN      11417/httpd
tcp        0      0 *:http                      *:*                         LISTEN      11417/httpd
tcp        0      0 *:tproxy                    *:*                         LISTEN      11417/httpd
tcp        0      0 ip6-localhost:smtps         *:*                         LISTEN      1889/exim
tcp        0      0 ip6-localhost:domain        *:*                         LISTEN      11499/named
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                       *:*                         LISTEN      11455/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 *:ssh                       *:*                         LISTEN      1868/sshd
tcp        0      0 ip6-localhost:rndc          *:*                         LISTEN      11499/named
tcp        0      0 ip6-localhost:smtp          *:*                         LISTEN      1889/exim
```
telnet gibt dieses hier

```
[root@CentOS-55-64-minimal log]# telnet localhost smtp
Trying 127.0.0.1...
Connected to localhost.
Escape character is '^]'.
220 CentOS-55-64-minimal ESMTP Exim 4.63 Thu, 09 Sep 2010 16:28:21 +0200
```
auf der konsole mit mysql -uispconfig -p
einzuloggen klappt auch.

ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn du mir einen anstoss in die richtige richtung geben könntest, da ich wirklich sehr gerne dein ISPconfig einsetze!

beste grüße


----------



## Till (9. Sep. 2010)

Du hast bei Dir einen exim Mailserver installiert und gestartet. Dann kannst Du natürlich nicht noch zusätzlich einen Postfix Mailserver installieren und starten. Leider ist der Yum Paketmanager da recht primitiv im Gegensatz zu apt und erkennt solche Probleme nicht selbständig. Stoppe und Deinstalliere mal Exim.

Wenn Du ein produktivsystem installieren möchtest, würde ich Dir eher zu Debian raten, Centos macht viel mehr Probleme.


----------



## olli (9. Sep. 2010)

oh, dass exim läuft habe ich garnicht gesehen. danke auch für deine hinweise!
ich werde jetzt mal etwas weiter testen und gebe dann rückmeldung.

vielen dank und einen schönen nachmittag wünsche ich dir.


----------



## olli (9. Sep. 2010)

super, genau das war es. nun funktioniert alles soweit.


----------

